# Children treatment home



## aphonopelma1313 (May 9, 2013)

An abandoned children treatment home, with alot of vandalism:

1



The modern one... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

2



Huge washing machines... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

3



Ball piano... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

4



Stage... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

5



Waiting room... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

6



Kitchen... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

7



Orange... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

8



Elevator... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

9



Waterhead... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

10



Washroom for the smallest... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

11



Ugly... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

12



Beds... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

13



Floor... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

14



Wooden... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 9, 2013)

Yet another great report there! Cheers for posting them up


----------



## TeeJF (May 9, 2013)

Blimey! Compared to the UK that place is immaculate. Great pix, I love number 1.


----------



## Silent Hill (May 9, 2013)

If that's vandalized then i suggest you get some explores done over here


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 9, 2013)

strangely beautiful place, and lovely images.


----------



## HughieD (May 9, 2013)

Should that have read "with no vandalism"? The photos have a got a real atmoshere. Top job. Loving no.9.


----------



## ZerO81 (May 9, 2013)

Have some pics been deleted as i cant see any vandalism!

Aside from that, superb report!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 9, 2013)

Where,s the vandalism?? that place looks great,thanks for sharing.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 9, 2013)

Really great photos - thanks for sharing! As others have said, if you think that's vandelised, you should come over to the UK


----------



## Bones out (May 9, 2013)

Bejesus, over here the contents would have been on E-bay and the building trashed before it even closed! Thats a mint little gem.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (May 9, 2013)

It's a huge building, so you can find a few corners, that looks untouched and the chapel was free of vandalism, too. Was lucky to find this one in this condition I think. And what is bad on UK? I only knew freakin awesome theaters, cinemas and sanatoriums with awesome decay...  Somebody have a room free for me, I will come for sure...


----------



## Judderman62 (May 9, 2013)

very , very nice


----------



## perjury saint (May 10, 2013)

*Damn thats nice!! Another top notch report there mate!! *


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 11, 2013)

Wonderful place and great pics!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (May 13, 2013)

Thx, nice to hear, that you like the location and pics...


----------

